
Cryptocurrencies Drop After Japanese Exchange Halts Withdrawals - SirLJ
https://www.bloomberg.com/news/articles/2018-01-26/cryptocurrencies-drop-after-japanese-exchange-halts-withdrawals?utm_campaign=Newsletter%20-%20Mi5M%20-%20Q3%202017&utm_source=hs_email&utm_medium=email&utm_content=60242317&_hsenc=p2ANqtz-9ux1XsOgFG5uAGvSymMYStlAONsiC2aqgpBumV1RTtSUCIHcaXBlKQKmFfLa6CKbD3Y3CzxvEnoviCmDv_38-nz4Uzyw&_hsmi=60242317
======
irockzz
no future of crypto..

